# If you live alone, do you still do basic cooking



## helenbacque (May 18, 2017)

or rely on convenience or partially prepared grocery items?  I prefer simple basic cooking (chop or oven roast, veggie, salad, etc.) but I keep a few few partially prepared entrees in freezer for days when not up to cooking.  Trader Joe has especially tasty items that only need a little oven time.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 18, 2017)

Basic is good, complex favorites are good too. Been so hard to find good Chinese food near me, I have settled for the "great value popcorn chicken" from Walmart with Kikkoman sweet and sour sauce. Tastes great and won't need to paint Goodyear on my sides and float me over ball games.....


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2017)

I do basic cooking and some complicated cooking, too.  Convenience foods are just packed with sodium and lots of other stuff I can't even pronounce.  For me, it isn't really much more trouble to pan grill and chicken breast or fish and some veggies than to do the convenience food thing -- plus, it tastes like real food and is better for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2017)

Sort of a patchwork.

I cook a couple of times a week and make enough to have leftovers the next day, buy a few heat and eat items from the grocery store deli, a few single serving convenience foods and keep a couple of frozen entrees on hand.    

About the only thing that I don't do is order delivery like pizza or Chinese food.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 18, 2017)

*Not really alone, but there are two of us, and I do not see things changing much if I am alone, first.  I prefer freshly made, simple things.  I will make a big batch of soup in the slow cooker, and then freeze individual portions.  I buy a lot of ground turkey in 3 or 5 pound packs. Then I split it up to freeze.  When I buy some this weekend, I am going to take about half, make up meatballs (cooking them in oven) and then freezing them in packages of 4-5 meatballs.  I keep fresh veggies on hand for snacks.  *


----------



## grannyjo (May 18, 2017)

I cook for myself because I like the taste of the food I prepare.

Most pre-pepared meals do not taste as good.  They add stuff I either don't like or loathe the taste.

I usually cook several portions at a time and freeze them.

Mostly though,  I cook a main meal each day.  Not really much of a problem.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 19, 2017)

I fix a nice breakfast everyday and usually something easy for dinner. Lunch goes either way, either something I fix or something I buy.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2017)

I make a good breakfast everyday,   but after that it's  usually grab and go the rest of the day. 
   Making meals for just myself  is a rare thing..  I just don't enjoy doing that.   
In the hot weather that we have around here, I don't like the kitchen area at all ..:sunglass:


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2017)

I live alone and cook just about every meal. I hate left overs so try to scale the recipes down to one serving.

It takes a bit of time but I consider that productive time because I get exactly what I like and how it is cooked.

I use this site to get inspirations.

http://www.pbs.org/food/theme/cooking-for-one/

Bon appetit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I live alone and cook just about every meal. I hate left overs so try to scale the recipes down to one serving.
> 
> It takes a bit of time but I consider that productive time because I get exactly what I like and how it is cooked.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 19, 2017)

It is just the hubby and me but I definitely would cook if I were alone. I have to eat gluten free which would be the first reason. Second,I love to cook and it would give me something to do and save money at the same time. Like a few have already mentioned, I would freeze meals for when I wasn't in the mood to cook or not feeling up to par.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 1, 2017)

I cook a few times a week (mostly basic, but occasionally advanced), have leftovers a couple times a week and have partially prepared foods on hand because life happens.
I can't do convenience foods because I'm diabetic, but even before that I'd rather have leftovers.
I'm baking cookies right now!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh absolutely!  Especially since microwave blew out a few years ago-  don't miss it at all.


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 2, 2017)

I bought myself one of those small halogen ovens as my kitchen is so small it was either a cooker or a washing machine and I cannot live without a washing machine.
It works really well for me so between that and the microwave I've got things covered cooking wise. I enjoy cooking for myself and hate it when I give in and use microwave meals. I do miss sharing a meal with someone though and sometimes think what's the point in making a nice meal.


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry forgot to add. In the photo I took I was actually cooking something my mum used to make.
Celery wrapped in slices of ham with home made cheese sauce and baked 30 mins.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

Mondays child said:


> Sorry forgot to add. In the photo I took I was actually cooking something my mum used to make.
> Celery wrapped in slices of ham with home made cheese sauce and baked 30 mins.



Thanks for the idea!

 I'm always looking for ways to use up a bunch of celery.  

I'll definitely give this a try!!!


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 2, 2017)

I have lost interest in cooking for one, so am considering going down to the dining room here
for my main meal of the day.  I think it will be cheaper than buying for one and often throwing
away veggies that i have not used.  Will still make the muffins and scones that I like for breakfast
and soups in the fall.


----------



## dearimee (Jul 17, 2017)

I usually make one decent meal a day. I've gotten so I can't eat much at a time and just a slice of meat with tomato in a good piece of bread will do. I do cook from scratch, mostly stews and casseroles that I can freeze in individual portions. Once in a while I get a longing for something from long ago like burgers with onions in gravy or about anything with gravy -. My GDs visit pretty often so I cook for them and the 12 yr old is learning. Maybe she'll cook for me if I get too frail. .


----------



## twinkles (Jan 25, 2018)

i lived by myself for 22 years and i always cooked--i made several meals at a time and froze them --i had a big yard i had to take care of--now i live with my daughter  and i dont cook at all


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 25, 2018)

I do all my own cooking.  It's a pleasure.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2018)

There are two of us, but I love to cook so if I were ever a single I don't doubt that I would continue to cook for myself.   Not to say that an occasional Costco rotisserie chicken doesn't make its way home with me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I've never liked to cook. My dinners are either frozen 'Lean Cuisine/Smart Ones',or salad from Panera's. I also like the rotisserie chicken from local grocery store. I make myself a salad every night to go with my dinner Sue


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 25, 2018)

I still cook, but I've lived alone for quite some time. My mother wasn't inspired to cook when she lived alone so I used to go to her home and cook and freeze meals for her. I decided I wasn't going to be like her, so I never stopped cooking.

I baked a crumb cake today and froze it in portions.


----------



## Lon (Jan 25, 2018)

I stopped cooking for my self when I moved to my present abode. I now have access to three gourmet meals per day in the lovely dining room here at Oakmont. I have a kitchenette which I only use for quick snacks or a cup of coffee, glass of wine.


----------



## Yogabear (Jan 25, 2018)

I will be 62 in the summer. I am widowed so I live alone and I cook most nights. I have never had a microwave. I like the prep, and I use mostly cast irons pans. Love chopping veggies. I do like to eat so good thing I can cook!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

I used to love to cook, but not so much anymore. I'll cook something usually 2 times a week, a soup, or casserole, or baked veggies or fish... then eat leftovers and a sandwich here or there through the week, or maybe some eggs.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m new at this alone stuff and while my husband was alive, all meals were cooked by me, now though, I can’t bring myself to cook.   I find I’m relying on Lean Cuisine, etc or sandwiches or premade salads.   Perhaps down the road I’ll go back to cooking again.    There is a wonderful website called onedishkitchen.com that has fantastic recipes, easy and tasty.   Recipes are for 1 or 2 servings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I’m new at this alone stuff and while my husband was alive, all meals were cooked by me, now though, I can’t bring myself to cook. I find I’m relying on Lean Cuisine, etc or sandwiches or premade salads. Perhaps down the road I’ll go back to cooking again. There is a wonderful website called onedishkitchen.com that has fantastic recipes, easy and tasty. Recipes are for 1 or 2 servings.



Thanks for the tip on onedishkitchen!

Why do I always look at the dessert recipes first, LOL!!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 14, 2018)

Dessert.....me too!    Yes, every recipe I’ve tried has been great.   I used these recipes when my husband was alive and will (when I’m ready) go back to using them.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2018)

Back when I was single, I ate anything outa the fridge

...over the sink

If I were to be alone again?
I'd go that same route 
no muss
no fuss


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)

Debbie, these dishes look great. Thanks. Understandable that you don't feel like cooking now, and you don't have to .


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

So many people depend on the deli at their supermarket.

It's a bit on the expensive side but for those who don't like cooking it's a godsend.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 14, 2018)

.

I eat out some of the time and eat simple meals at home.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> So many people depend on the deli at their supermarket.
> 
> It's a bit on the expensive side but for those who don't like cooking it's a godsend.




The supermarket deli might advertise eight pieces of fried chicken for a certain amount.
But I've discovered some supermarkets will also sell by the piece. Perfect for one person.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

KingsX said:


> The supermarket deli might advertise eight pieces of fried chicken for a certain amount.
> But I've discovered some supermarkets will also sell by the piece. Perfect for one person.



Right and individual side dishes like coleslaw and potato salad.  Perfect.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2018)

KingsX said:


> The supermarket deli might advertise eight pieces of fried chicken for a certain amount.
> But I've discovered some supermarkets will also sell by the piece. Perfect for one person.


Yes
Quick
Reasonable
Good...actually irresistible


----------



## KingsX (Jul 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Right and individual side dishes like coleslaw and potato salad.  Perfect.




A local BBQ restaurant has the best BBQ and potato salad in town.  I get sliced BBQ beef,  two sides [one has to be potato salad] with side pickles/peppers plus freshly cooked hot rolls for $10.  So yummy !!


----------



## Victor (Jul 19, 2018)

Certainly. Always have. Not a great effort though
and with no recipies.

You say it is not worth the trouble for one?

Surely you are worth it, aren't you?


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm a gourmet vegan chef, and I find cooking to be strongly therapeutic, when it comes to filling lonely hours.  I never eat prepared foods, as I think they're full of chemical compounds that are very bad for one's health.


----------



## artinstead (Nov 17, 2018)

Just wondering if I'm the only one who does cold brewed coffee on a regular basis.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2018)

artinstead said:


> Just wondering if I'm the only one who does cold brewed coffee on a regular basis.



I started making cold brewed coffee this summer.

I put the ground coffee into a quart canning jar, fill it with tap water, give it a shake and pop it into the refrigerator for from 12 to 24 hours.

I pour the _brew_ mixture through a coffee filter and then heat it a cup at a time in the microwave.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)

I have not made it but I've bought cold brewed coffee twice. Once at Starbuck's and once at Whole Foods. Both were delicious and I'd drink it anytime, BUT-

There's something missing and I can't think of exactly what. Something like depth Maybe?.... I don't know what...


----------



## artinstead (Nov 17, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I started making cold brewed coffee this summer.
> 
> I put the ground coffee into a quart canning jar, fill it with tap water, give it a shake and pop it into the refrigerator for from 12 to 24 hours.
> 
> I pour the _brew_ mixture through a coffee filter and then heat it a cup at a time in the microwave.



Nooo don't heat it up!  Drink it right from the fridge. Get the $39 carafe from target, got the filter already in it. Just add the coffee and refrigerate overnite. Pour a cup, add cream and quaff it down. 150 instant mg of caffeine and won't burn your lips.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2018)

artinstead said:


> Nooo don't heat it up! Drink it right from the fridge. Get the $39 carafe from target, got the filter already in it. Just add the coffee and refrigerate overnite. Pour a cup, add cream and quaff it down. 150 instant mg of caffeine and won't burn your lips.



I drink it black over ice during hot weather and as a special treat over a small scoop of vanilla ice cream but I also heat it up and use it as a replacement to my daily pot of coffee.

I'm thinking about dropping down another rung and experimenting with instant coffee by the cup in the microwave.

I do these things as a concession to age by trying to reduce the usage of the stove and various heat producing small appliances that could cause problems for an old person with a short attention span.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't cook, I microwave. Plus, even if I have absolutely nothing to do this month; I don't want to waste time washing dishes, or loading up large dishwasher loads.


----------



## CraigD (Nov 21, 2018)

I have a touchy stomach, so I find it best to cook for myself. I cook up big batches of staples like brown rice or chicken breasts or whatever on the weekend and then microwave portions during the week as needed. I use store-bought spices and sauces to provide variety in the flavoring. Clean-up isn't a problem; it takes about two days of dishes to fill the dishwasher.


----------



## Snowbound (Mar 9, 2019)

I have to admit, living alone, and working full time, I tend not to cook proper meals during the week.  I will cook something in my slow cooker over the weekend, which lasts 2-3 nights.  Probably explains why I'm not as thin as I'd like to be!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 14, 2019)

It's just me.  Trying recipes is one of the few ''hobbies'' I have now.  I also sometimes read about what goes on in restaurant kitchens and am appalled.  Not long ago someone took a pic of a restaurant worker sitting and talking on her cell with her bare dirty feet up on the food counter in the kitchen.  YUK!  So, every couple of weeks I make a few recipes, eat one portion and then freeze the rest.  Then I'm all set for 2-3 weeks, just need to defrost.  It's working out great and I know how I cooked them.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I started making cold brewed coffee this summer.
> 
> I put the ground coffee into a quart canning jar, fill it with tap water, give it a shake and pop it into the refrigerator for from 12 to 24 hours.
> 
> I pour the _brew_ mixture through a coffee filter and then heat it a cup at a time in the microwave.



I got myself a one cup drip coffee machine and have a fresh cup 2-3 times a day, it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Michella A (Mar 19, 2019)

I do sometimes but with some help. I use a subsidized home help program where they come for only 4 hrs a day at a discounted rate. Then my children rotate in between through the rest of the day. Those people prep food for me and if im in the mood for something particular, I tell them and they help me make it. Best help ever and they were vetted by my children.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 29, 2019)

I like to cook a proper dinner most nights. A tiny bit of meat and lots of veggies.
However I often cook enough for two nights.
I will get the odd hamburger and fries on occasion.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2019)

helenbacque said:


> or rely on convenience or partially prepared grocery items?  I prefer simple basic cooking (chop or oven roast, veggie, salad, etc.) but I keep a few few partially prepared entrees in freezer for days when not up to cooking.  Trader Joe has especially tasty items that only need a little oven time.



That place is GREAT.  I hate cooking & they have great ready-made salads & that "Rosemary Chicken" that's already cooked.  I recently tasted a sample of "Channa Masala" & it's so good, I stock up on it.  It's Chick Peas in some kind of Indian sauce - just needs heating up.  Tastes like I spent hours making it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2019)

I often cook for myself.  First though I prepare my dog's dinner and then mine.  Been trying out some ways of cooking tofu.  It was on sale and extra firm which I like.  It's a good protein source.  Alone it doesn't have much taste just texture.  I have marinated it in lite soy sauce and will be trying some bar b q marinade and other marinades I can find.  It's pretty good for me, too.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I often cook for myself.  First though I prepare my dog's dinner and then mine.  Been trying out some ways of cooking tofu.  It was on sale and extra firm which I like.  It's a good protein source.  Alone it doesn't have much taste just texture.  I have marinated it in lite soy sauce and will be trying some bar b q marinade and other marinades I can find.  It's pretty good for me, too.



I like Tofu, too, but Kroger doesn't always carry it.  I like it fried with onions and thrown over a bed of rice, and also fried and made into a sandwich with soy sauce and lettuce.  Also, I read differing opinions about it and am a little leery of it.  I did read that Asian women have few menopause problems because they eat a lot of Tofu and other soy items.  I'm past menopause so it doesn't apply to me, just find the info interesting.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2019)

Same with me  Gary O'


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2019)

PVC said:


> I like Tofu, too, but Kroger doesn't always carry it.  I like it fried with onions and thrown over a bed of rice, and also fried and made into a sandwich with soy sauce and lettuce.  Also, I read differing opinions about it and am a little leery of it.  I did read that Asian women have few menopause problems because they eat a lot of Tofu and other soy items.  I'm past menopause so it doesn't apply to me, just find the info interesting.


I like it, too, especially with the lite soy sauce.  The way you make it sounds yummy.  Going to give that a try.  Willing to try new ways of making it for sure.  I have heard differing things on tofu and soy, too, but don't eat it all the time.  I'm getting to the point of ignoring what they say about foods because later on they will have a study that says it's good...so I'll keep having it.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I like it, too, especially with the lite soy sauce.  The way you make it sounds yummy.  Going to give that a try.  Willing to try new ways of making it for sure.  I have heard differing things on tofu and soy, too, but don't eat it all the time.  I'm getting to the point of ignoring what they say about foods because later on they will have a study that says it's good...so I'll keep having it.



I agree with everything you said.  Tofu/soy can be bad, like everything else, if you eat too much of it, but it also has good health uses,   https://healthresearchfunding.org/pros-cons-soy-protein/    I used to buy soy burgers but have recently decided to make my own burgers with mushrooms and black beans.  I don't really like buying foods already processed, I rather know what is in it and how it's made, so making my own is the new way to go.

Decades ago I used to work for a publisher and bought one of their books about cooking with tofu because I had just become a vegetarian  =  "Tofu Cookery'' by Louise Hagler.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 11, 2019)

Very relevant topic for me.  I used to prepare simple meals for myself but now it is just a chore.  My neighbors go out for fast food almost every evening - burgers, BBQ, tacos, fried chicken, etc.  Works for them but not very appealing to me.  I have tried home delivery food subscriptions. Yes, one can get a meal on the table in about 30 minutes of prep and cooking but then you have at least 30 more minutes of cleanup.  Got tired of that really fast.  

Next I tried pre-prepared meal delivery.  I enjoyed the food and a quick heat up in the microwave was nice but at an average of $12 a meal that got expensive (even though I only got three meals per week. ) . I've cancelled my deliveries during the holidays and probably will not resume them.  Someone told me Schwann's had good "TV" dinners so I may give them a try.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 11, 2019)

I ate a Stouffers Chicken Ala King two nights ago and noticed how very tender the white meat chicken pieces were very unlike the chicken breasts I cook. So my question is what do they do to the meat to get it as tender as a boiled carrot? Maybe I don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

J-Kat said:


> Very relevant topic for me.  I used to prepare simple meals for myself but now it is just a chore.  My neighbors go out for fast food almost every evening - burgers, BBQ, tacos, fried chicken, etc.  Works for them but not very appealing to me.  I have tried home delivery food subscriptions. Yes, one can get a meal on the table in about 30 minutes of prep and cooking but then you have at least 30 more minutes of cleanup.  Got tired of that really fast.  Next I tried pre-prepared meal delivery.  I enjoyed the food and a quick heat up in the microwave was nice but at an average of $12 a meal that got expensive (even though I only got three meals per week. ) . I've cancelled my deliveries during the holidays and probably will not resume them.  Someone told me Schwann's had good "TV" dinners so I may give them a try.


When I was young I used to eat a lot of TV dinners.  Now that I'm old, and hopefully wiser, I am wary of commercial meals full of preservatives.  For now I enjoy trying new recipes, I don't know what I will do when I am no longer able to cook.  I suppose by then it won't matter the quality of those meals since I'll be close to my ''expiry date'' anyway.  Perhaps sometimes you can make what I call ''creative meals'' that don't require lots of cooking or prep.  Like fill a plate with a piece of meat or other protein, a piece of cheese, some nuts, a sliced tomato or other veggie etc etc.  At least 2-3 times a week you can enjoy a fresh and healthier, preservative-free meal.


----------



## Duster (Dec 11, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I ate a Stouffers Chicken Ala King two nights ago and noticed how very tender the white meat chicken pieces were very unlike the chicken breasts I cook. So my question is what do they do to the meat to get it as tender as a boiled carrot? Maybe I don't want to know the answer.


Do you use a meat thermometer when you cook? I find that using one helps me to not overcook chicken and turkey.
If you've found a pre prepared meal that you enjoy, just stick with having it occasionally. You could even try some of the other meals Stouffers offers.
I like Michelangelo chicken piccata, add either rice or gluten free pasta, a salad, and some gluten free French Bread. It makes about 3 adult servings, which make good leftovers.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I ate a Stouffers Chicken Ala King two nights ago and noticed how very tender the white meat chicken pieces were very unlike the chicken breasts I cook. *So my question is what do they do to the meat to get it as tender as a boiled carrot?* Maybe I don't want to know the answer.


They have to cook it and you have to reheat it, result is ''overcooked''.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2019)

*I did post back at the beginning of this thread, when it was both Rick and I.  Now I am alone, I find that my cooking style has not changed much, except I am cooling a bit less.  There are times when I am not of a mind to make a full. healthy meal just for me.  

I still make soup, and freeze individual containers with one or two servings.  I make sandwiches a lot, and try hard to add a vegetable of some sort every day. I add a lot of vegies to my soups, for that reason, to get them into my diet.

I am getting more used to buying less at the store, especially of perishable stuff, like fruits and vegies.  I was at the store the other day, and noticed the deli had stuffed cabbage rolls.  I kind of like them, and went up and asked for 1. The guy said "Just one?"  I said yes, that it was just me, and I was going to have it for dinner.. Not that I felt I owed him an explanation, but I wanted to.  So, there I go through the check out with things like 2 bananas, 1 orange, 3 potatoes etc.

I do keep some prepared foods on hand, frozen dinners, some canned soups.  But not as many as before.*


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 11, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Perhaps sometimes you can make what I call ''creative meals'' that don't require lots of cooking or prep.  Like fill a plate with a piece of meat or other protein, a piece of cheese, some nuts, a sliced tomato or other veggie etc etc.  At least 2-3 times a week you can enjoy a fresh and healthier, preservative-free meal.



That's the way I typically prepared a meal back when I actually cooked.  I kept chicken breasts, pork chops and fish in the freezer and would prepare a meat and add a fresh or frozen veggie.  In the cooler months I often made soup in the slow cooker.  Always had soup in the freezer.  I just got tired of my own cooking and the little bit of effort required to do even simple things.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 11, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> I’m new at this alone stuff and while my husband was alive, all meals were cooked by me, now though, I can’t bring myself to cook.   I find I’m relying on Lean Cuisine, etc or sandwiches or premade salads.   Perhaps down the road I’ll go back to cooking again.    There is a wonderful website called onedishkitchen.com that has fantastic recipes, easy and tasty.   Recipes are for 1 or 2 servings.


Hi. Same here in a way, Debbie. With me I lost interest in cooking when my hubby died 5 years ago . I cooked for us for 51 years and loved it and he apreciated my meals especially Sunday roasts.

I have been struggling with cooking for myself and its not because I dont like my food but lost my mojo and its yet to return, if it ever does.
Yet I go out to nice diners on my own or with friends and can tuck in to a three course meal I realise its an psychological issue and anxiety when at home on my own. I cook meals for family and a friend who visits but struggle for meal prepping cooking snd sitting down to eat solo as my stomach goes into a tight knot and I end up leaving dinners.

Its distressing and I decided to seek counselling and this starts in the new year. Its part of the grieving process Ive been told.

Wil checkout that website and thanks for this info


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 11, 2019)

Still make my own soups and most meals.  Just finished
making macaroni and cheese for supper and probably
another 4 or 5 meals.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

Further to my last post I do make my own soups from time to time  in my soup maker and enjoy them. I am hoping my lost mojo will return albeit it slowly and with help.

I used to make Christmas cakes every year but cant face making one and will buy one and marzipan and ice it but even this my stomach and mind-set goes into reverse.
Ive got to challenge myself and man-up I say to wayward mind.☺


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I like Tofu, too, but Kroger doesn't always carry it.  I like it fried with onions and thrown over a bed of rice, and also fried and made into a sandwich with soy sauce and lettuce.  Also, I read differing opinions about it and am a little leery of it.  I did read that Asian women have few menopause problems because they eat a lot of Tofu and other soy items.  I'm past menopause so it doesn't apply to me, just find the info interesting.



What do you fry it in -- like olive oil?  I would try it again, but the first time I had it was at an office potluck and, as I recall, it was kinda like chewing on an art gum eraser.  

I just don't know what to do with it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 12, 2019)

I am a gourmet, vegan chef, so I do 95% of the cooking for Janet and I. When we go out, I order ala carte items, and construct my own dishes at my table.

I do amazing things with tofu, but it's early in the morning, right now, and I don't want to get into details. Those who are seriously interested, just PM me and I'll let you know how to turn tofu into great dishes. 

As for cooking at home: When I can no longer cook for myself, I will have reached the end of my journey in life, this time around.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> What do you fry it in -- like olive oil?  I would try it again, but the first time I had it was at an office potluck and, as I recall, it was kinda like chewing on an art gum eraser.  I just don't know what to do with it.


You can eat tofu raw, cut it in cubes and add to a green salad.  I just don't like raw tofu.  I rinse it, dry it, wrap it with cling wrap and freeze it, it gives it more body.  Then when I need it I defrost it, cube it or slice it and fry it in oil, and after it has browned I will add some soy sauce or sweet and sour sauce.  That will be my ''meat'', I also add the browned tofu to green salad or use the slices for sandwich.  Tofu is an acquired taste, but it's so bland that it will absorb whatever you add to it, so play with it with by adding your favorite sauces or condiments.  Also, a caution, tofu is not supposed to smell at ALL, if it smells it's no good.

Note:  re frying, I read that for frying it's best to use other oils, use olive oil in the raw.  It's expensive and something happens when you fry it, forget what happens.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

There’s so much controversy regarding tofu and soy products in general. It’s says that tofu contains phytoestrogens which act like estrogens so can be dangerous for menopausal women as it can increase the risk of breast cancer yet in many articles it claims to decrease the risk of breast cancer so I’ll been somewhat weary of the stuff myself but am open to learning something knew.
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/what-is-tofu#diabetes


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Olive oil is great for regular frying but not for deep frying.
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bonappetit.com/story/can-you-fry-with-olive-oil/amp


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> There’s so much controversy regarding tofu and soy products in general. It’s says that tofu contains phytoestrogens which act like estrogens so can be dangerous for menopausal women as it can increase the risk of breast cancer yet in many articles it claims to decrease the risk of breast cancer so I’ll been somewhat weary of the stuff myself but am open to learning something knew.
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/what-is-tofu#diabetes


Thanks, I bookmarked your article under my ''nutrition'' file.  As you read in it, opinions about tofu are all over the place.  I've also read that Asian women have very little discomfort from menopause because of their frequent use of tofu and other soy products.  As for me, I don't use tofu every day, just maybe once a week or even longer.  I think foods can be problematic if you over use them and eat the same item day in and day out, balance is the key.  Even Koalas only eat a little of each tree leaves and then move to other trees with different leaves.  They know instinctively that they need to vary their diet.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

artinstead said:


> Just wondering if I'm the only one who does cold brewed coffee on a regular basis.


Nope.  I never throw the brewed coffee away.  Just reheat it. Never tried the cold brewed method.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I ate a Stouffers Chicken Ala King two nights ago and noticed how very tender the white meat chicken pieces were very unlike the chicken breasts I cook. So my question is what do they do to the meat to get it as tender as a boiled carrot? Maybe I don't want to know the answer.


They pound it with sharp needles.  That breaks down all the fibres.  You can do it yourself with a mallet designed for the purpose.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Nope.  I never throw the brewed coffee away.  Just reheat it. Never tried the cold brewed method.



I don't like the reheated coffee, and I read that reheated coffee has some kind of oil that is bad for you, can't remember the details.  I just bought a one-cup drip coffeemaker at Amazon and make it fresh 2-3 times a day.  I like percolated better, but then have to throw away the rest since most percolators have a minimum of 4 cups, or be forced to reheat the other 3 cups.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 12, 2019)

The key to getting tofu into shape for delectable eating is to brown it in a hot enough pan to evenly flip each cube or shredded piece.  EV Olive Oil reaches its smoke point at 383 F.  That is NOT hot enough to properly brown the tofu outer surfaces.  Canola Oil reaches its smoke point at 460 F.  BINGO!  That is what you want to use!  So, get a great stainless steel saute pan. Hit the heat.  Liberally spray in canola oil.  Heat your pan just to the smoking point, not beyond. The oil will look dark brown. Cut Extra Firm tofu into cubes, or mash it with a potato masher, before your pan heats up.  Put the tofu on a plate, for quick transferring to your pan.  Using your splatter screen, scootch the tofu into your pan.  Spray the top surface of the tofu.  Immediately start flipping!  Once everything is flipping freely, you've passed an important point.  Your tofu won't stick, if you've done everything right.  Now, have your spices at hand.  sprinkle them on the tofu, spray a little canola oil, flip, repeat, repeat, etc.  Lower the heat.  OK, time for the EVO:  pour it in the pan, slowly, just to the point where it'll sit around the tofu, a bit.  Flip, carefully.  Allow to cook, on low, covered, for a minute or two or three.  You'll know it's done, once you experiment around.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I don't like the reheated coffee, and I read that reheated coffee has some kind of oil that is bad for you, can't remember the details.  I just bought a one-cup drip coffeemaker at Amazon and make it fresh 2-3 times a day.  I like percolated better, but then have to throw away the rest since most percolators have a minimum of 4 cups, or be forced to reheat the other 3 cups.


The oil is always in the coffee beans. And like everything else when it gets stale it affects the taste. My percolator works with one cup. Try it. What have you got to lose?  Put two cups of water to get one cup through the filter and grounds.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't like to cook although I'm good at it when I do.  Even though my husband loved to eat, I didn't have to cook every day.  He/we ate out or part of our meal was prepared such as the Costco rotisserie chicken and restaurant style meals.  Since I've joined the senior center, I wind up bringing home half of my lunches (which are really full course dinners) twice a week and eat the left overs that or the next night.  When I do cook, it has to be something quick and easy.


----------



## gennie (Dec 16, 2019)

People with auto-immune disorders need to be careful consuming soy products.  Can exacerbate problems


----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 27, 2019)

I love to cook and usually cook larger quantities and freeze in single portion containers. I started eating gluten free a few years back after a surgery and it just makes it easier to pop something out the freezer instead of cooking every meal.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

I dont like cooking for myself at home especially Sundays. I go out to dine twice a month either solo or with friends. I have a good appetite but prepping cooking and eating alone is a hard task


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2019)

I cook most days, but simple foods from fresh or freshly frozen ingredients.   Now that we're past the stretch between TG & Christmas I'll be back to full WFPB (whole food plant based) eating.  I sometimes bend my rules on dairy during the holidays.    

Organic firm or extra firm tofu is great for so many uses. Just press the liquid out for a couple of hours and fry it as @treeguy64 describes above. We use it in everything from salads to breakfast scrambles to stir fries. I even make tofu scampi! 

Cooking with tofu was quite intimidating at first because it was new to me, but it's actually very versatile and fairly easy to cook.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I dont like cooking for myself at home especially Sundays. I go out to dine twice a month either solo or with friends. I have a good appetite but *prepping cooking and eating alone is a hard task*



Yes,   it takes great effort to prepare meals for myself.   I understand exactly how you feel.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes,   it takes great effort to prepare meals for myself.   I understand exactly how you feel.


I do too. I've always loved to cook, even for myself but lately, not so much.  I just hate the clean up, but loathe a dirty kitchen even more so... I'll make enough to freeze for a few meals ahead, or order delivery.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes,   it takes great effort to prepare meals for myself.   I understand exactly how you feel.



Thanks for replying ☺
 Ive come to realise over time that many feel like we do for personal reasons. I used to think it was just my problem.

I cook during the week and struggle with this at times but do make good meals. I dont do ready meals have never taken to them despite the convenience aspect. I used to bake alot years ago but lost my mojo 
On the upside I am partial to a glass of wine with my Sunday dinner at home. This Sunday a friend is coming to dinner and I will look forward to doing a nice roast


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks for replying ☺
> Ive come to realise over time that many feel like we do for personal reasons. I used to think it was just my problem.
> 
> I cook during the week and struggle with this at times but do make good meals. I dont do ready meals have never taken to them despite the convenience aspect. I used to bake alot years ago but lost my mojo
> On the upside I am partial to a glass of wine with my Sunday dinner at home. This Sunday a friend is coming to dinner and I will look forward to doing a nice roast



Having said all that, Bonnie and Radish Rose and everyone I have put my phone on the side and made a bowl of fresh fruit and custard. Fruits are pears, a tangerine and a Persimon fruit aka Sharon fruit. Natural sugars which is okay in modrration as I am diabetic 2. Its mainly Sundays I have a problem with cooking meals


----------



## Catlady (Dec 27, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I cook most days, but simple foods from fresh or freshly frozen ingredients.   Now that we're past the stretch between TG & Christmas I'll be back to full WFPB (whole food plant based) eating.  I sometimes bend my rules on dairy during the holidays.
> 
> Organic firm or extra firm tofu is great for so many uses. Just press the liquid out for a couple of hours and fry it as @treeguy64 describes above. We use it in everything from salads to breakfast scrambles to stir fries. I even make tofu scampi!
> 
> Cooking with tofu was quite intimidating at first because it was new to me, but it's actually very versatile and fairly easy to cook.


I like tofu, but Kroger doesn't always carry it.  They probably don't have enough people buying it to make it worthwhile carrying it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2019)

I was in my 30s before I really knew how to cook very well, and I'm still only average.  I like to cook my own meals because I'm kind of picky (ok, real picky) about eating healthy.  That's not to say I don't have goodies because I don't believe in deprivation   One of my neighbors recently told me she thought I was the only one here that cooks regular meals for myself.  But I know I didn't get worn out cooking for others because I never really had a family of my own.  I recently figured out how to use a meat thermometer and boy has my roasts, pork loin (especially pork) and chicken, fish, all my meats, started turning out really good, lol   I feel sorry for anyone I ever did cook for that ate my usually, over-done foods 

I like to cook, and have routine, but I am not very good at baking.  That might be a blessing for my waistline, but I am pretty good at chocolate chip (tollhouse originals) cookies


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2019)

Yogabear said:


> I will be 62 in the summer. I am widowed so I live alone and I cook most nights. I have never had a microwave. I like the prep, and I use mostly cast irons pans. Love chopping veggies. I do like to eat so good thing I can cook!!



Wow, I thought I'd typed that until I saw the 62, I'm beyond that now.  I love the prep, especially cutting vegies!!  And don't use anything but cast-iron skillets, a little one, and a big'un!!  PS I got rid of my microwave about a year ago!!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 10, 2020)

I cook every day. Breakfast, which I eat closer to lunch time. I get up early but drink coffee and work on the computer. I like to cook something and then have it several days for fast food at supper time. I usually cook homemade meals but every now and then will buy a frozen pizza or pot pie. I like to make soups, chili or stews in the Instant Pot.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks for replying ☺
> Ive come to realise over time that many feel like we do for personal reasons. I used to think it was just my problem.
> 
> I cook during the week and struggle with this at times but do make good meals. I dont do ready meals have never taken to them despite the convenience aspect. I used to bake alot years ago but lost my mojo
> On the upside I am partial to a glass of wine with my Sunday dinner at home. This Sunday a friend is coming to dinner and I will look forward to doing a nice roast


 Following my last post above I still struggle cooking main meals for myself especially on Sundays as this day was the highlight of me and my Husband's week for our roast dinners and desserts and treats.

I decided to seek counselling as it has been anxiety leading to a phobia and finding it very hard to shake even after 5 years. I can and do like cooking for others especially my family when they visit but by "others" that is limited to a couple of good friends and one also has my problem and lives alone for three years after a long marriage.

I love food and have no problem eating out even on my own its just cooking at home is the problem


----------



## katlupe (Jan 10, 2020)

What I would do is to cook the food anyway like you were having company.  Then freeze it in one or two cup containers for future fast meals. I watch the cooking videos on YouTube and get ideas for new recipes. It makes it more fun. It seems like you need to make your food preparation and cooking focus on yourself. Not on others. I cooked for others my whole life and I must say I enjoy cooking for myself more now. But I always have enough that if someone stopped by, I could invite them to eat with me.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 10, 2020)

I lost my appetite when my husband died, he always grilled n I made the veggies, now the only time I cook is when my granddaughters come once a week for dinner. I’ll make a pot roast in my crockpot or use the air fryer to do chicken or whatever they want, they love stir fry n also tarco‘s  so easy to do.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

katlupe said:


> What I would do is to cook the food anyway like you were having company.  Then freeze it in one or two cup containers for future fast meals. I watch the cooking videos on YouTube and get ideas for new recipes. It makes it more fun. It seems like you need to make your food preparation and cooking focus on yourself. Not on others. I cooked for others my whole life and I must say I enjoy cooking for myself more now. But I always have enough that if someone stopped by, I could invite them to eat with me.



Thank you Katlupe..your suggestion is food for thought excuse the unintended pun..lol!

In 51 years I was sole cook and enjoyed it and suddenly this stopped after my Hubby died suddenly and unexpectedly. 
I have never cooked more than one dinner for the day and didnt cook for another meal,just wasn't my thing and still isnt but may try this.

I cooked a lamb joint yesterday and sat and ate most of it as the meat, veg and rich gravy was tasty. The rest of the meat is ideal for a Shepherds pie so will do this tonight or do a lamb and rice curry. A sandwich will use up the rest of the meat.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I lost my appetite when my husband died, he always grilled n I made the veggies, now the only time I cook is when my granddaughters come once a week for dinner. I’ll make a pot roast in my crockpot or use the air fryer to do chicken or whatever they want, they love stir fry n also tarco‘s  so easy to do.



I know how you feel about losing your appetite, as I did but have slowly regained it, but not my mojo for cooking at home; part of the grieving process I believe is the reason.

I like my slow cooker also steamer for fish and use them as and when. Like a nice easy stirfry but rately did them when my Husbans was alive

What is Tarco?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 10, 2020)

Cracker Jack,Sorry about the Tarco, Lol I spelled it wrong, it’s Taco


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Cracker Jack,Sorry about the Tarco, Lol I spelled it wrong, it’s TacoView attachment 87262


Hi! Taco sounds good. Mexican corn and wheat tortilla. Will look for them in our supermarkets. The fillings look easy enough. Ive never had one of these. 
Thank you for sharing the pic


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Not much anymore because I have limited freezer space and I get sick of the leftovers after a while. I get quick things to cook that are already prepared or require little prep. Toss in some canned veggies and some fruit and I've got a meal. It's either that or take out.


----------



## artinstead (Feb 24, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I don't like the reheated coffee, and I read that reheated coffee has some kind of oil that is bad for you, can't remember the details.  I just bought a one-cup drip coffeemaker at Amazon and make it fresh 2-3 times a day.  I like percolated better, but then have to throw away the rest since most percolators have a minimum of 4 cups, or be forced to reheat the other 3 cups.


Make yourself some *cold brew, *it keeps over a week in the fridge. Get a *french press *(12 bucks at Walmart). Add cup of ground coffee and fill with water to the fill line, stir it up until the coffee is completely soaked, cap it up and leave in fridge for 24 hours. Then press and pour into a container and enjoy, store the rest in the fridge. Entirely different brewing process than boiling it, not nearly as harsh.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

As for coffee, I switched to a generic k-cup machine. I'm sure I'll have to give that up when I retire. *tears up*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2020)

Don't have meal delivery or Trader Joe's here.  I miss not cooking for a man.  So now I cook a soup or chicken enchiladas, a beef roast; something I can use for meals for a week.  I make and eat a lot of tacos and Mexican food cause it's my favorite!


----------



## Marlene (Feb 24, 2020)

I eat very simple meals and do my own cooking.


----------



## candlesong (Mar 12, 2020)

I used to cook a lot but since I'm a bit disabled, cooking has become a bit less than a fun experience. So mostly i rely on my air fryer for stuff like meats and veggies, Instant potatos for starches, Microwave for canned soups and chili. pan frying for eggs. Simple stuff mostly. Breakfast like bacon and eggs. lunches like chicken salad (my own recipe) sandwiches and potato salad. dinners  like fish steaks, air fried veggies and maybe a snack or two during the day. Stuff i can cook without being on my feet more than 5 mins at a time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Now that I'm alone I can eat the foods which I prefer, rather than what the family want. This makes the whole business of cooking more of a pleasure and less of a chore. I enjoy trying new things and if it doesn't turn out very well, I don't have to listen to anyone's complaints.
 I still use convenience foods as  well as from basic cooking for one isn't always worth all the bother.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

helenbacque said:


> or rely on convenience or partially prepared grocery items?  I prefer simple basic cooking (chop or oven roast, veggie, salad, etc.) but I keep a few few partially prepared entrees in freezer for days when not up to cooking.  Trader Joe has especially tasty items that only need a little oven time.


I've never learned any way to create meals just for one.  Most recipes make too much of something,
leaving you stuck with something you can't finish before it spoils, or rotating leftovers and getting bored.
I have to cook at home because I can in no way afford to eat out.
I enjoy cooking, but I'm really tired of eating alone.
I live in Washington DC, where a lot of people are busy and live alone.
I suggested a dinner group based upon the concept that many home cooks
would like to experiment with a dish....but ingredients are expensive, so we don't take risks.
My plan was everyone bring a dish and we do pot luck of all our experimental foods.
Many people responded, but it was literally impossible to coordinate a venue and a date.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

Yogabear said:


> I will be 62 in the summer. I am widowed so I live alone and I cook most nights. I have never had a microwave. I like the prep, and I use mostly cast irons pans. Love chopping veggies. I do like to eat so good thing I can cook!!


I know what you mean.  I have a wonderful medium weight cast iron wok.  Can be much nicer than normal pans.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

candlesong said:


> I used to cook a lot but since I'm a bit disabled, cooking has become a bit less than a fun experience. So mostly i rely on my air fryer for stuff like meats and veggies, Instant potatos for starches, Microwave for canned soups and chili. pan frying for eggs. Simple stuff mostly. Breakfast like bacon and eggs. lunches like chicken salad (my own recipe) sandwiches and potato salad. dinners  like fish steaks, air fried veggies and maybe a snack or two during the day. Stuff i can cook without being on my feet more than 5 mins at a time.


I wonder if there is any way to team up with someone?  Find someone who can cook for you once a week, or once a month, and
you do something for them that you have time for and abilty for.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello ...Ive not been on the firum  for some time and here I am. I still struggle with buying prepping and cooking for mysekf and at home is so hard still even after 5 years. I thoight i wouldovercome it but not so far. Its Sindays thats the oroblem say for me. Ilike to eat oit on Sundays but due to the Coronavirus raging hwte all eateries pubs etcare closed indefinately


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

@CrackerJack   It's very good to see you.  Some things are terribly difficult to adapt to, even over time, and I agree that many adjustments are even more challenging, now with all of the additional concerns and restrictions, presently.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @CrackerJack   It's very good to see you.  Some things are terribly difficult to adapt to, even over time, and I agree that many adjustments are even more challenging, now with all of the additional concerns and restrictions, presently.


Hi Kaila. I used to think there was something wrong with me just after my Husband died in 2015 and it was a personal phobia. Then I found that it is a common problem with folk who grieve after losing a loved one. So in a way this made me feel less isolated.

Mothers Day yesterday was spent on my own as the Coronavirus is in full swing in the UK and I didnt get to see my family who dont live far away. I am in Self Isolation the name given to combat socialising in general for those who are over 70 and have underlying health issues which I have and Diabetic2 on meds. So its a very difficilt time for those who live alone and have to shop prep and cook meals for themselves.

Thank you for your post


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll turn 66 next month and love to cook.  I tend to dabble in hobbies, jumping in the deep end and them moving off to something else.  Cooking is the one thing I've done long-term (my whole life, actually.)  Still use the cast iron pan set I purchased new at Zayre (defunct store) back in '76 for $20.

A fresh seafood place opened up not too far from me a while ago and I've been hitting it hard.  It's kinda of a weird thing to see here in my rural county, but I'm happy it's there.  Not long ago I made baked rock fish with a crab meat stuffing.  OMG!!!  

I still cook big, multi-course meals, and make extensive use of my Vacuum Sealer.  Also make herbed butters, ghee, stuff like that.

I need to drop maybe 20# but my enjoyment of cooking gets in the way of dieting.  Oh, well.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 6, 2020)

bearcat said:


> I've never learned any way to create meals just for one.  Most recipes make too much of something,
> leaving you stuck with something you can't finish before it spoils, or rotating leftovers and getting bored.
> I have to cook at home because I can in no way afford to eat out.
> I enjoy cooking, but I'm really tired of eating alone.
> ...


I'm in the same boat cooking for one and finding recipes that work.

Try this website and look up cooking for one.
Many inspiring recipes.
I don't like leftovers.

https://www.pbs.org/food/theme/cooking-for-one/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 13, 2020)

I like to prepare my own foods. Don't go to restaurants unless vacationing somewhere. Don't use recipes. Just basic plant based meals for dinner using a steamer. Works for me since I can control what type of fat I eat and how much sugar/salt.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 14, 2020)

I do basic microwaving. I just can't get all excited about from scratch cooking. Yes, it may taste different that what I nuke. But my food is palatable. I watched one oF those cooking show. A "chef" used 3 bowls, and 11 ingredients to make scrambled eggs I'm not counting the frying pan and the  whisk, and of course, a special egg turning spatula. Sorry, that can't compare with just pressing the "3" on the microwave, and waiting for the  ding.


----------



## Gaer (May 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm in the same boat cooking for one and finding recipes that work.
> 
> Try this website and look up cooking for one.
> Many inspiring recipes.
> ...


I checked out that website.  Interesting! you  must be a good cook!   This thread is very old.  Anyway, There are someinteresting recipes on there.  Thanks!


----------



## Pecos (May 14, 2020)

I don't know what I did to deserve it, but I have been blessed with a wife who is a superb cook (among other things).


----------



## Camper6 (May 14, 2020)

It is so nice to have someone cook for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 14, 2020)

I find Stouffer’s Roast Turkey and Michael Angelo’s Lasagna with Meat Sauce to be unusually good....a salad and/or veggie on the side and meal time is pretty darn sweet...


----------



## Patros (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m alone and I cook like crazy! I love it! It’s so relaxing. I particularly like Jamie Oliver’s recipes on his Keep Cooking and Carry On site - really easy recipes that you can cook up in big batches and freeze. I’m a flexitarian which means I eat about 85%vegetable matter and the rest is lean meat or fish. I don’t really do much baking as in cakes, biscuits etc because I would eat them, haha, then be the size of a house.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2020)

I never cooked in my life and it's too late to start now, since retirement it was all restaurants all the time but since the COVID-19 pandemic this has been my staple.



I feel so poor.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2020)

There's plenty of protein and fibre in that weiners and beans. The only thing about canned foods is the amount of salt they use.  Otherwise they are perfectly o.k. and nutritious.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I never cooked in my life and it's too late to start now, since retirement it was all restaurants all the time but since the COVID-19 pandemic this has been my staple.
> 
> View attachment 116613
> 
> I feel so poor.


It's never too late to learn to cook!  
Get going.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 5, 2020)

too much eating out and microwave food, all bad for me. and it's making me fatter. 

crock pot is healthier, when I feel like using it.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2020)

I was never the world's greatest cook, and now, with this God-awful heatwave, I've pretty much given up cooking.  My grocery delivery yesterday consisted of things like rotisserie chicken and prepared entrees and sides from my local market.   I got plenty of yogurt, prepared deli salads, everything that's microwave friendly.  

I'm old, I'm tired, it's hot...and if I can't pamper myself a bit now, then when...?


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 28, 2020)

IMHO, doing one‘s own cooking is the key to living healthier along with some exercise.   I lost 25 pounds eating my own food rather than prepacked stuff.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 28, 2020)

Brookswood said:


> IMHO, doing one‘s own cooking is the key to living healthier along with some exercise.   I lost 25 pounds eating my own food rather than prepacked stuff. It’s now I keep my boyish figure.


Duplicate.  Where’s the delete button?


----------



## bowmore (Dec 28, 2020)

My late wife used to make up weekly menus so she could grocery shop. After she passed away, I used these to make my meals, as I was working and needed lunches I could heat up at work.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I never cooked in my life and it's too late to start now, since retirement it was all restaurants all the time but since the COVID-19 pandemic this has been my staple.
> 
> View attachment 116613
> 
> I feel so poor.


When dear husband and I get tired of big, heavy meals, we turn to the likes of simple and tasty dishes such as this, and we enjoy the change immensely!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

Cooking for oneself offers many rewards, the first and most important IMO, the healthy side of such.

Next up on my list, knowing what goes into the making of such meals and how all is prepared. The older I get the less interested I am in having someone prepare my food for me. I can make anything any restaurant makes, and aside from there being no garbage ingredients in what I make, my home and kitchen is spotlessly clean, which is more than can be said for restaurant kitchens and their food handling practices. In addition to, the overall lack of stringent hygiene practices of employees in restaurant kitchens I can do without.

Home-cooked meals/food... healthier, prepared fresh, tastier.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 29, 2020)

When I eat out I do so for three reasons:

1.  I want to eat something I would not make for myself due to complexity, lack of the right tools, or very unusual ingrediants.
2.  It's a social event with friends.
3.  I am traveling and have given up trying to cook corn on the cob and chicken in the hot engine compartment of my car.


----------



## Barraabus (Dec 30, 2020)

At the ripe old age of 70, I am happy to say, I make all my own meals. Have done for many years. For a time when I was busy, I quite often had meals on the run, so to speak. But years have taught me, and my body appreciates, when I cook my own meals.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 30, 2020)

I cook when I am at my son's.  Give me a chance to be creative again.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2021)

Just got home from spending the holidays with my son and I cooked up a storm.  He said to me, "Mom, the older you get the better you cook."  Now, should I take umbrage at that one since he grew up to be a strapping and healthy lad and ate my meals like he had a taxi waiting for him?  Just kidding, actually, I never make the same thing exactly as I did the last time.  I create ways to make it better.  Alas, my cooking is slowing down as I'll be 88 next week and don't have the stamina to spend a ton of time in the kitchen anymore.  But, when I am there, it is all from scratch.  No premade junk for me.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2021)

I always say I am not going to do all this cooking anymore, but then I get something in my mind that I want and I have to fix it. I can't tell you how many times I have bought a convenience food or meal out and then realize I could have made it better. I am a label reader and I just can't see buying food that has all those chemicals in it. For me convenience food is preparing several different foods and putting then in the refrigerator for the week. Which I am doing today.


----------



## Chet (Jan 4, 2021)

I cook for myself if you call it cooking. Whatever it is, it is uber simple and aims more towards nutrition than flavor. If I don't gag on it, it's good enough.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah I prepare food.

But I used to joke with my wife that I fear that in old age, I'll become one of those decrepit old men who needs help carrying grocery bags and loading them into the truck.

Hard to believe but it may be coming to that.  I go thru self-serve stations and recently scanned three of those cube-shaped cartons of Dr. Pepper, 24 cans per carton, and put them on the shelf while scanning other items.

A female employee who oversees the self-serve stations apparently saw that it was a bit of a struggle and felt sorry for me.  She grabbed each of them by their handle and hauled them back into the cart. 1,2,3, all done.  Maybe slightly larger than average-sized woman but not huge, maybe 45 years of age.

You know you're close to rock bottom when that happens.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

I learned to cook when I was a single father of 3. Poor kids. But I got pretty good at it before they developed any nutritional deficiencies.

I don't like to cook but it's a necessity. I agree with everyone who said cooking your own food is healthier in that you choose the ingredients, but I confess, sometimes I just dump some cans of veggies in a pot of boxed meat stock and chopped up leftover chicken to make soup. And I do that pretty often.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm, unfortunately, a widower, after being married twice to 2 very good cooks.  I'm rather a dunce when it comes to cooking.  For breakfast I eat fruit salad with yogurt twice/week.  Tired of toast & eggs.  I admit to buying a small pizza, some pizza pops & some "sweet & sour" chicken, chicken burgers & 1/2 dozen packages of noodles.  Unfortunately, they are loaded with salt even though I try to buy no more than 25% salt.  I have high blood pressure so that's sad!  On the more positive side, I do pretty good with my slow cooker & enjoy making beef stew & chilies.  I am hoping in the near future to start looking at the 20 odd cook books that my dear wife left behind when she left this earth.  Cooking is an art & I tip my hat to anyone, male or female who puts out wonderful, healthy, delicious meals.  Wish I could!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Just got home from spending the holidays with my son and I cooked up a storm.  He said to me, "Mom, the older you get the better you cook."  Now, should I take umbrage at that one since he grew up to be a strapping and healthy lad and ate my meals like he had a taxi waiting for him?  Just kidding, actually, I never make the same thing exactly as I did the last time.  I create ways to make it better.  Alas, my cooking is slowing down as I'll be 88 next week and don't have the stamina to spend a ton of time in the kitchen anymore.  But, when I am there, it is all from scratch.  No premade junk for me.


Oh Lewkat, I love it!!!  And your son’s remark. He must love his Mom to distraction. You should start a new posting with some of your favorite recipes...wouldlove to read them


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh Lewkat, I love it!!!  And your son’s remark. He must love his Mom to distraction. You should start a new posting with some of your favorite recipes...wouldlove to read them


Funny thing is Kathleen, I do not use recipes at all.  I cook from instinct.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Funny thing is Kathleen, I do not use recipes at all.  I cook from instinct.


That's how I cook, too, Lew.

It's all in my head.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's how I cook, too, Lew.
> 
> It's all in my head.


I love to improvise and create Marg.  It's the only artistic talent I have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I love to improvise and create Marg.  It's the only artistic talent I have.


Good on you!

I'm with you on that, Lew!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Funny thing is Kathleen, I do not use recipes at all.  I cook from instinct.


So did my Mom!  I love that even more. Boy I bet they are just delicious. What is YOUR favorite meal to make and eat?


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 4, 2021)

The only frozen meals in my house are the meals I cooked from scratch and put in the freezer. Or homemade soups that I canned in the fall.   I cook about twice a week, but when I cook, I cook a lot!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> So did my Mom!  I love that even more. Boy I bet they are just delicious. What is YOUR favorite meal to make and eat?Whi


I make fabulous pot roast dinners.  Everyone loves them.  Only use rump roast as the chuck and rounds become stringy and I hate stringy meat.  Also, my spaghetti sauce puts most Sicilians and Neapolitans to shame, I am told.  My late daughter in law's step brother came to dinner last year for my pasta and he was floored.  Rob told me that his mother is a true Italian and couldn't come close to my sauce.   I also make a mean Tex-Mex Chili.  While I haven't done this one in a while I make a pork tenderloin cut into tournadoes and in a pot with carrots, sauerkraut, some brown sugar, sesame seeds or even rye seeds and add potatoes at the end.  Makes a great winter evening meal.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I make fabulous pot roast dinners.  Everyone loves them.  Only use rump roast as the chuck and rounds become stringy and I hate stringy meat.  Also, my spaghetti sauce puts most Sicilians and Neapolitans to shame, I am told.  My late daughter in law's step brother came to dinner last year for my pasta and he was floored.  Rob told me that his mother is a true Italian and couldn't come close to my sauce.   I also make a mean Tex-Mex Chili.  While I haven't done this one in a while I make a pork tenderloin cut into tournadoes and in a pot with carrots, sauerkraut, some brown sugar, sesame seeds or even rye seeds and add potatoes at the end.  Makes a great winter evening meal.


Drooling!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Cooking is an art & I tip my hat to anyone, male or female who puts out wonderful, healthy, delicious meals. Wish I could!


If you can read, you can cook.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 5, 2021)

Do I do basic cooking? No. I nuke. I have an gas range, It has pilots lights. I never use it, so I shut off the gas.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Do I do basic cooking? No. I nuke. I have an gas range, It has pilots lights. I never use it, so I shut off the gas.


 And I would  oh so love to have a gas range again!!!!  Your post cracked me up!


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 5, 2021)

If you live alone, do you still do basic cooking​
*Well the short answer is yes, but I'm so tired of rubbing two sticks together to light the fire. *


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2021)

Very basic...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Drooling!!!!!!!


I also add to my sauerkraut pot a quartered onion, sliced green and red bell peppers and a couple of quartered apples.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I also add to my sauerkraut pot a quartered onion, sliced green and red bell peppers and a couple of quartered apples.


Oh stop!!!!  Good thing we can’t travel or you might find two old people, wearing bibs, standing at your door some day


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 6, 2021)

Autumn72 said:


> Secret sauce  recipe  lew


My sauce is so secret, I never  make it the same way twice.  Once I have the basics, it's all, "hey, whatever tastes good goes in the makings."


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> My sauce is so secret, I never  make it the same way twice.  Once I have the basics, it's all, "hey, whatever tastes good goes in the makings."


 i knew that was going to be your answer!  That’s why I didn’t ask


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

Sure, But it's much more flexible and sometimes unconventional. For instance, sometimes I feel like having my "big meal" for lunch instead of dinner, so why not? Then, for dinner I just have yogurt and fruit, or soup, something that sounds more like lunch. I have only myself to please.

I love a nice big breakfast, so I have that nearly every morning. I do make use of some of the Stouffers frozen meals, but not every day.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 18, 2021)

Yep!; I do basic cooking... got an inexpensive airfryer from wallymart (surprise present to myself, on sale) last fall to reduce the level of fat in my diet and speed up frying things.

Tater tots are now my go to fast food potato like substance (got rid of the hot oil in a pot for french fries).
Cheap chicken egg rolls (frozen; nuke for 1.5 minutes to thaw, then into the airfryer  with the tater tots) ; a quick and easy small lunch.
Tyson lightly breaded breast strips (frozen, thaw in the microwave; then airfry until done).
The airfryer is the best way so far to reheat pizza (either delivery or frozen)
I do an enhanced, w/additional toppings, frozen pizza about every 2-3 weeks or so.

Had a taste for pancakes so I made some from scratch the other day (quick easy)... mine are more like a stack of crepes (thin).
I regularly bake brownies from box mixes (on sale) during the colder months.
I sometimes bake shortcake when I feel the need for sweetness... (short bread recipe + vanilla + sugar with sprinkled sugar & cinnamon (moisten with sprayer then bake) top crust).
A pan fried egg sandwich (sometimes with toasted melted cheese sometimes without) is one of my quickie hot lunch sandwich alternatives.
Omelets (the more extra stuff the better) are relatively quick and easy.
(Thought; haven't made cornbread in a while-need to check the cupbord for ingredients...)

...making myself hungry... going to stop now...

Enjoy!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 18, 2021)

Gas mark six for twenty minutes is me.
Closest I get to real cooking is poaching or frying an egg-which I do in the microwave.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 18, 2021)

The progression from fried egg to cooking often starts as follows;
Fry an egg = fried egg;   On bread, toast, muffin, or bun = fried egg sandwich.
Scramble (whip with a fork or small whisk in a smallish bowl, then fry a couple of eggs (sometimes with bits of fried bacon) while stirring = scrambled eggs.
Scramble, a couple of eggs, with a little milk then add some things like Ham pieces, cheese, onion (chopped) a few small sections of bell pepper (for color) then fry one side (without stirring) when only slightly liquid on top turn one half over onto the other half; fry untill firm = omlet.

Take a risk! eggs are cheap.

Enjoy!


----------



## JanisPaula (Jan 18, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I live alone and cook just about every meal. I hate left overs so try to scale the recipes down to one serving.
> 
> It takes a bit of time but I consider that productive time because I get exactly what I like and how it is cooked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RnR (Jan 20, 2021)

I live alone, am not a fan of cooking itself but only really like home-cooked food. As a result, I batch cook. I home cook twice a week making enough for 4-6 single portions. I re-heat the refrigerated portions or if I have made a really big batch, freeze the remainders for later. Thank goodness I have lots of freezer/oven/microwave safe containers LOL.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 8, 2021)

RnR said:


> I live alone, am not a fan of cooking itself but only really like home-cooked food. As a result, _I batch cook_. I home cook twice a week making enough for 4-6 single portions. I re-heat the refrigerated portions or if I have made a really big batch, freeze the remainders for later. Thank goodness I have lots of freezer/oven/microwave safe containers LOL.



Ever since I was a little kid I have always loved leftovers.  Foods such as roasted meats, casseroles, or whatever *always* taste so much better!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes, I usually cook every night for myself.  I do eat left overs of maybe spaghetti.  Or if I make a pot roast, which I haven't made in awhile.  It's time to treat myself to someone else's cooking.

Altho, last night I just had tortilla chips and homemade guacamole.  And some Oikos yogurt later.

Tonight I'm making a taco salad.  I have left over turkey taco meat from my tacos the other night, kidney beans, corn, cheese, olives, avocado, cherry tomatoes, and tort chips.  Catalina salad dressing.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 8, 2021)

Cooking is so easy.  Take chicken casserole as an example:  

wash off the chicken pieces (wings, legs, etc) in vinegar water & rinse
boil water
place the chicken in it when hot
add spaghetti sauce/seasonings
add spinach or noodles or whatever

30-40 minutes later, it's all done


If you can boil water, you can eat well. Been doing it for many years.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

My mother was quite a good cook - she could look in someone's fridge and pantry and pull together a great meal with nothing more than her instincts.  However she used to say that there was no mystery about cooking.  If you are willing to invest money into good ingredients and put forth some effort, you can create a good meal.  

In my experience, she was 100% correct. Lousy cooks are usually lazy, cheap or both.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't like food prepared by others so yes I cook a few times a week otherwise there are not many raw food to chose from except fruits/vegetable.  I had some tortillas left but didn't want a burrito.  I craved for pizza but didn't have pizza dough so I came up with this. 
Added 10-15 drops of ketchup over the tortilla and spread it out, added cooked vegetable, cooked chicken, cheese, put it in a toaster oven at 350F and after 10 minutes I got this.  I liked it more than burrito and planed to have it again as quick simple meal.
   
To avoid having the same food again I used the same mix vegetable and skinless chicken breast to make fried rice.


----------



## wasserball (Feb 14, 2021)

I have very respect with so call expert nutritionists. I eat what ever I want, including lots of sugar, salt, and loads of ice cream.  Im still kicking alive and well.  I believe in destiny that came from God.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 18, 2021)

last night I made an apple crisp just like the one below and had a generous chunk with my morning coffee ~ yummmmmmmm!


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 18, 2021)

Made another batch of cake like Brownies;
They must have been good, they are all gone, again.

Enjoy!


----------



## Right Now (Feb 18, 2021)

I rarely go out to get take out food, except for an occasional Chinese lunch.  Within that half hour I can have pork chops, baked potato and fresh broccoli.  About twice a week I do chicken breasts, or boneless chops in the slow cooker, or a soup or stew on the range, then freeze two of the three portions for later in the month.  Works well for me as I don't like much fast food.
Last night I made lemon bars, and shared with my apartment neighbors.  We all share goodies like pies, or muffins.  Then, you don't have to look at them on the counter, and add calories to your daily intake.  Also, works lovely to share.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2021)

This is a YouTube video a friend just sent me. It's cabbage, carrots, onion, pepper, rice, small amount of crushed tomatoes, turmeric and bay leaves. Very simple recipe!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 24, 2021)

I tend to do basics during the work week but I love to get a little more fancy (and expensive) on weekends. Usually on Saturday as I have all day to prepare & cook then the next day to clean up and recover (with left-overs )


Did a med-rare rack of lamb a couple of weeks ago with cauliflower/white sauce and roasted spuds! Was delicious


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> If you can read, you can cook.


I agree.  Just get a basic cookbook at first, follow the directions, and voila! you are cooking.  Basic cooking isn't all that  complicated.

One of my  young assistants at work was despairing of ever being able to cook.  I asked her what she was trying to do, and she was trying exotic recipes that would have required a lot of knowledge and skill.  I presented her with a Better Homes and Gardens cookbook (the one with the red checked cover -- they've been around forever) and pretty soon she was happily having great success and even bringing in things to share.    You have to start with simple things, liking baking a chicken, making a stew, etc., which anyone can do if they can read and follow  instructions, before you venture into trickier stuff.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2021)

Some good recipes on this link .. especially for diabetics (I am Type 2 borderline).
https://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/april-diabetic-meal-plan/


----------



## bilzin (Apr 7, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I do all my own cooking.  It's a pleasure.


As an ex Barnsley bloke I believe the old saying that " if God invented anything finer than mushy peas, he kept em for himself"


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  Just get a basic cookbook at first, follow the directions, and voila! you are cooking.  Basic cooking isn't all that  complicated.
> 
> One of my  young assistants at work was despairing of ever being able to cook.  I asked her what she was trying to do, and she was trying exotic recipes that would have required a lot of knowledge and skill.  I presented her with a Better Homes and Gardens cookbook (the one with the red checked cover -- they've been around forever) and pretty soon she was happily having great success and even bringing in things to share.    You have to start with simple things, liking baking a chicken, making a stew, etc., which anyone can do if they can read and follow  instructions, before you venture into trickier stuff.


This brought me back to my early twenties.  I couldn't cook worth a darn, no joke.  At workplace potlucks I was assigned beverages or paper goods.  I could make spaghetti sauce, eggs and a few other things, but mostly ate take-out or relied on roommates to cook and I'd clean up.    

At my bridal shower (age 27) an honorary auntie gifted me with two cookbooks: Betty Crocker and BH & G. I learned to cook just as you described above - simple foods, simple spices, simple preparations. Those books presumed you had no skills and explained every step in detail. 

My mother was a fabulous cook, but she didn't teach any of her kids how to cook - food prep was her break from the five kids running around the house. Can't blame her.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> a Better Homes and Gardens cookbook (the one with the red checked cover -- they've been around forever)



This was my go-to cookbook too.  My kids gave me a new version to replace my splattered one and one of them got the old one.  I still pull it out for some recipes that always work.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 21, 2021)

*I cook simple meals. Chicken or pork and vegies. I do have some prepared foods that I cook sometimes. But I prefer to eat healthier these days. I made a big batch of chicken soup a couple weeks back, and froze some containers.  
Along same lines, I was going through my freezer, and realized I really have a lot of food stocked up.  Starting to eat more from it.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Along same lines, I was going through my freezer, and realized I really have a lot of food stocked up. Starting to eat more from it.


I find the same thing.  We go through a "let's eat our way through some of the freezer food" jag until some space is cleared, but then the cycle starts over again.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Along same lines, I was going through my freezer, and realized I really have a lot of food stocked up. Starting to eat more from it.


I find the same thing.  We go through a "let's eat our way through some of the freezer food" jag until some space is cleared, but then the cycle starts over again.


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

Since I bought my Instant Pot, I've thrown my slow cooker into a spare cupboard in the garage, I used to buy ready meals from the s/mkt but now buy all fresh meat/veggies and can cook up a great tasting stew/soup/curry very quickly and know exactly what's in it, I also use my pie maker to make then freeze beef pies from leftovers 

 Can cook meat from frozen too so if I forget to defrost or not sure what I want to eat, there's no hassle

So easy to reheat stuff in micro or air fryer too


----------



## Jules (May 4, 2021)

maybenot said:


> I also use my pie maker to make then freeze beef pies from leftovers


What is a pie maker?


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

This is what I've got, bought it 2 yrs ago for $29 ...cheapest out there and works as well as any big name expensive brand

There are deeper pie models but this size is perfect for me


----------



## Jules (May 4, 2021)

Wow.  I’ve never seen one of these.  Good idea.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> Wow.  I’ve never seen one of these.  Good idea.


I haven't either.  This might be a great gift for my daughter...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 23, 2021)

Nope, I nuke. The closest I get to 'cooking' is breaking my eggs before I nuke them.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 23, 2021)

what is basic cooking? open a can of chili and heat? I bake bread occasionally just for something to do. I mix chili with mac and cheese. I  use smoked ham and beans with corn bread. french toast or pancakes. chicken, tomato sauce/paste, green beans,potatoes and onion in crock pot.(brunswick stew)


----------



## Bellesfleurs (Jun 4, 2021)

I can follow a recipe and, quite often after so many years, modify it to simplify prep or adjust ingredients to match my diet. But I have always hated cooking - it's so damned daily! I like to do things that stay done for a while.

Even so, I've done pretty well since DH is gone. It's easier with only one person's preferences and tastes to take into account and completely fluid schedules and time tables, and so forth. And I like having leftovers and really need to make more to stock up some "ready-made" meals for my freezer. They're very handy to have. Some of my recent very quick faves are Private Selection Angus Beef patties I can cook in minutes on the stovetop and then make a quick hamburger sandwich, or chicken thighs in the air fryer. Tomorrow I'm going to throw together a meatloaf and hope some of it reaches the freezer for future.


----------



## Railman (Jan 7, 2022)

I am male, and my beloved wife passed away due to cancer.  My wife looked after me, I am not ashamed to say that.  Our life together was great, we did so much.  We WERE joined at the hips.  Since her passing I have had to learn so much about living, let alone living alone. I found a web site that was cooking for one.  That gave me a kick in the butt to use some recipes that did not leave left overs.  The fact that I did not have to eat the same dinner for three days improved my outlook on life. But you are right, meals from the grocery store, M&M Meats, and the like begin to taste like restaurants -- all the same. Have you tried any of the meals that are delivered and you have to prepare them?


----------



## timoc (Jan 7, 2022)

If you live alone, do you still do basic cooking?​
*Yes, but it's so difficult* lighting the fire if I can't find my pieces of flint.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes I still cook for myself - although I have bought ready made meals for the times I'm not 
feeling up to cooking,  I don't rely on them.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 7, 2022)

I usually cook enough so I have 2 or 3 days to eat on.  My wife was a great cook, she did teach me how to cook some of her great things. I do go out to either a sit-down restaurant or F.F. takeout once in a while.  She has been gone now for almost 7 years & I sure miss her cooking.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2022)

*I did post a while back, but wanted to add that I often prepare soup and chili in big batches to freeze.  Therefore I can have a nice home made meal when I want.*


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2022)

my wife was old fashion and cooked large great meals.she had a file box full of recipes.tried to make some of my favorite dishes,had no luck.i guess she just had that special touch.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 7, 2022)

Railman said:


> I am male, and my beloved wife passed away due to cancer.  My wife looked after me, I am not ashamed to say that.  Our life together was great, we did so much.  We WERE joined at the hips.  Since her passing I have had to learn so much about living, let alone living alone. I found a web site that was cooking for one.  That gave me a kick in the butt to use some recipes that did not leave left overs.  The fact that I did not have to eat the same dinner for three days improved my outlook on life. But you are right, meals from the grocery store, M&M Meats, and the like begin to taste like restaurants -- all the same. Have you tried any of the meals that are delivered and you have to prepare them?


I usually cook all my own meals, or pick something up once in a while.

I've never tried Hello Fresh, or any of those other delivered meals that you prepare.  But, I know folks who have, and they like them.  Say they're really good.

In fact, my masseuse does this a lot...cause she works so much, she doesn't feel like cooking at the end of her day.


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 7, 2022)

As a diabetic I cook at home almost exclusively, mostly basic low carb meals. The carbs I eat are of the complex variety, not quick carbs, so talking real meat, vegetable, and salad type meals primarily.  

I enjoy cooking and will adapt a recipe eliminating or substituting ingredients to keep my blood sugar in check. Like most things, the more you do it the easier and better it gets. 

Restaurant eating is a occasional treat, but I am still selective what I eat there.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 7, 2022)

I tried a meal service (Hello Fresh?) that supplied the ingredients and one had to prep and cook.  It was way more work than I preferred plus you wanted to eat your meal while it was hot so that meant you had all the kitchen mess to clean up afterwards.  I then tried some meals that came ready to microwave and eat.  Quite good but when the price went up to $12 plus per meal I cancelled that.  I tried some others but it seemed any offering that I felt was reasonably priced was not very tasty.  I went back to making things I can eat some and freeze the rest.  Also pick up some fast food on occasion.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 7, 2022)

You bet your bottom dollar I live alone and do my own basic cooking.  I sure as hack not going to order food in with those "Johnny come lately" people like "Skip the Dishes."  If I can't warm some pizza or make coffee or a sandwich with tea then they might as well put me in some assisted living place.  Gee, are people getting lazy or what.  Each to their own but to me ordering food in all the time, unless of course, you have a very serious medical problem, is a sign that you just don't want to live anymore.  Maybe I have figured this out wrong?  Let me know!

If you check your grocery store, in the freezer areas, there is so much prepared food there.  All you have to do is take it home, zap it in the microwave or toaster oven and bingo, you have a nice meal.  Furthermore, how hard is it to warm up a can of soup?  Not hard at all for me!  Watch for sales to get a good price.  As far as I'm concerned there will never be any of those "skipping dishes" fellas hanging around my door!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

@Railman 
Welcome to SF.  Write a short post, in the Introductions section of our site, so more members will see it, and they will want to welcome you, too. (Any other new members, too )


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 7, 2022)

wasserball said:


> I have very respect with so call expert nutritionists. I eat what ever I want, including lots of sugar, salt, and loads of ice cream.  Im still kicking alive and well.  I believe in destiny that came from God.



A fellow garbage belly


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

If you live alone, do you still do basic cooking​
I don't live alone

and

I'm no longer let in the kitchen


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> If you live alone, do you still do basic cooking​
> I don't live alone
> 
> and
> ...


lololol.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> lololol.


Hey, bud.

You were missed!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Hey, bud.
> 
> You were missed!



I know and me and the girls missed you guys and goils too. Stinky got a job with SunRail and I planned on taking Kirin for a well deserved trip but the Omnicron variant appears to be crippling Florida. Luv all you SF members in good standing a good hearts.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Trying hard to find a partner so not to live alone date nites


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Victor said:


> Certainly. Always have. Not a great effort though
> and with no recipies.
> 
> You say it is not worth the trouble for one?
> ...


Date nite like musical chairs would be nice for a live person to share a meal with like a lottery.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 8, 2022)

I live alone and cook for myself. I am not a great chef but I know what I like and that is what I cook. It is mostly simple/basic stuff. I have one large pot, one two quart pot, one twelve inch skillet, one mixing bowl, one cereal bowl, one plate and assorted spoons, knives and a spatula. I use these on a regular basis. I have some stuff stored for large meals and company but it is rarely used. I clean as I cook. That keeps the cleanup at the end to a minimum. I am a low maintenance type of person. I cook in the same fashion.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 9, 2022)

I do basic nuking.  I just don't like cooking. All that dicing, chopping, and standing over a hot stove is not my idea of a treasured moment. I zap frozen dinners.  I do make breakfast. But I nuke the eggs.  Plus, I'm not what you would call a "sophisticated" eater.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 10, 2022)

Things that will destroy your health:

Vegetable oils of all types, especially hydrogenated oils.
High fructose corn syrup.
Unspecified sugar, generally made from beets treated with roundup.
Monosodium glutamate.
Small amounts of these can be tolerated, but on a daily basis, will greatly increase inflammation, and thus pain. And most all processed foods contain these. You are better off boiling a big pot of vegetables and some organically raised meat and having leftovers. Better yet, go with raw fruits and vegetables as much as possible. As a person with prostate cancer, I have been making my big raw vegetable spinach salads for myself for over 4 years. In the last few years, I have also been making my big salads for my youngest daughter and she lost about 50 pounds and her skin problems disappeared. My daughter has developed her own raw vegetable and fruit plan now. Also started making a salad for my wife. Look up “Chris Beat Cancer Salad“. My salads consist of spinach (a whole bag), kale, onion, peppers, mushrooms, grated cabbage, grape tomatoes, cauliflower, curry, pepper, olive oil, unpasteurized apple cider vinegar, and some balsamic vinegar. Often I add some rice and perhaps some chicken or poached wild caught fish. I make one big salad and split it in half for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 10, 2022)

Will be going back to living alone end of the month. I try to keep it simple and fairly healthy. In the winter I make large batches of different soup/stews, and put portions in the freezer. I can eat the same thing for quite some time without getting bored. Lots of salads, fruit smoothy's of the kitchen sink variety, i.e. yogurt, frozen blue berry's, walnuts, banana, flax seed, protein powder, etc.. Occasionally I will make up a nice meal for a change of pace, maybe 3-4 times a month. I try to think of food as fuel to get things done more than anything else. Probably my biggest weakness's are a good sized egg based breakfast, and really good specialty breads. Try to keep those down to once a week.  Mike


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

@GeezerGarage,,,You  make  homemade bread?

Just hubby & I here,,started marriage, with  low income.
I learned to cook all sorts of  basic food,, have  done that all our married life.
Eating out is still a treat.
In our  small town not many good places to eat out at.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 11, 2022)

Cooking for yourself does not have to be hard. Just look for whatever you feel like eating on YouTube. I love to try new recipes, then tweak them for low carbs. The Instant Pot has made cooking even easier and make enough for a few days of meals. Soup or meat and salad is usually what I fix for supper. (sorry if I already said that on this thread but I don't know how to find my other comment on here)


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 11, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Trying hard to find a partner so not to live alone date nites




I'm still looking for a wealthy wife (or two or more ~ after all, am a polygynist by nature & ain't  prejudiced).


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 11, 2022)

There's a story that you can't teach an old dog any new tricks.  But if this is true then I must be one of the exceptions to this general rule. Here's what I mean: always was a good cook. My breakfasts, soups, roasts, etc were always good (my sandwiches were always fabulous)  but my baking was awful.  Took me the longest time to learn how to bake cookies and pies.  But eventually learned and they come out rather decent nowadays.  However,  worse of all was the pukey breads that I made.  They were always absolutely terrible.  Either they came out too hard (like bricks) or too tasteless.  Well,  after all this time, I finally learned how to bake bread!   I've had a *Ninja* blender for years but somehow never managed to use it right for breads.  Now I know what to do and my breads come out decent.  Will eventually learn how to make Focaccia and other bread goodies.  Yum, yum!


----------



## MissMac (Jan 11, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Cooking for yourself does not have to be hard. Just look for whatever you feel like eating on YouTube. I love to try new recipes, then tweak them for low carbs. The Instant Pot has made cooking even easier and make enough for a few days of meals. Soup or meat and salad is usually what I fix for supper. (sorry if I already said that on this thread but I don't know how to find my other comment on here)


I recently bought an Insta-Pot for myself.  I have family around, but I am a new vegan because of cholesterol.  I  use my Insta-Pot for soups that last all week. It is great for beans.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 11, 2022)

I just made chicken bone broth in my Instant Pot in two hours. Taste great!


----------



## Manatee (Jan 12, 2022)

Quick and simple are my priorities.  My wife has done an excellent job of feeding me for 62 years, but she has been medically bedridden since last march.  I sure miss her.

The freezer and the microwave are my friends, sometimes I turn on the oven for coconut shrimp or perhaps scallops.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

artinstead said:


> Make yourself some *cold brew, *it keeps over a week in the fridge. Get a *french press *(12 bucks at Walmart). Add cup of ground coffee and fill with water to the fill line, stir it up until the coffee is completely soaked, cap it up and leave in fridge for 24 hours. Then press and pour into a container and enjoy, store the rest in the fridge. Entirely different brewing process than boiling it, not nearly as harsh.


That is very interesting!  I might try that.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 14, 2022)

I like to watch cooking shows, but when I try to cook I find I don't have the patience for exact measuring and standing over the stove.  I was really happy this past holiday season to realize I could make a tiny wad of pie crust and microwave a perfectly acceptable "pumpkin pie" in a bowl just 5 minutes.  Much more appropriate size for a single person too.
Another thing I learned this year was that I could cook hamburger in the slow cooker crockpot, which I find so much more pleasant than staring at hamburgers in a skillet wondering if they are done inside yet (I don't have a Foreman grill or anything like that).
Yesterday I was watching a YouTube of how to eat for a week on $10 of groceries, and the person fried the store bought corn tortillas in a little fry pan without apparently any oil, just to crisp them up.  I didn't even know that could be done, I thought they had to be deep fried in oil and so I rarely have a taco and only if I bought the ready made prepared kit.
Now I'm excited at the idea of frying a tortilla.  I have been trapped in the house by Covid for a little too long I think!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I have been trapped in the house by Covid for a little too long I think!



Yes! We all know that feeling! 
It sounds just a little bit like you have. 

Very understandable to me! I sure have!
Please could I have something delicious and different from what I  have had every day, for over a year? 
Please could it be as easy to prepare as they make it look like it should?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 21, 2022)

MissMac said:


> I recently bought an Insta-Pot for myself.  I have family around, but I am a new vegan because of cholesterol.  I  use my Insta-Pot for soups that last all week. It is great for beans.





Am gonna have to get myself one as they are said to be highly versatile.


----------

